
Ply: Lightweight, Dynamic Tracing in Linux - ArtWomb
https://wkz.github.io/ply/
======
arianvanp
Seems to be subsumed by
[https://github.com/iovisor/bpftrace](https://github.com/iovisor/bpftrace)
right?

~~~
Birch-san
Some key differences [1]

> ply, by Tobais Waldekranz, is another front-end to BPF. I like it. It isn't
> complete yet, but has some interesting differences to bpftrace: ply emits
> instructions directly, whereas bpftrace uses llvm's IR API (which can be
> fairly difficult to code in). ply is also C, whereas bpftrace is C++.

> It's possible that ply will find its users on embedded Linux and minimal
> environments, whereas bpftrace will be popular for large server Linux.

[1] [http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2018-10-08/dtrace-for-
linux...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2018-10-08/dtrace-for-
linux-2018.html)

~~~
jacobush
Tobias

